
My Single Founder Y Combinator Experience - TheAppGuy
http://blog.bookmark.com/single-founder-y-combinator-experience-bookmark/
======
Bookmarkdotcom
I'm David Kosmayer the CEO / founder of Bookmark. We are an entrepreneurial
platform which is centered around our drag and drop website publishing
technology. We have in depth e-learning courses and community to help
entrepreneurs be successful. I'll be around all day. Please ask me anything.

~~~
TheAppGuy
David is a great entrepreneur and is passionate about Bookmark. Thanks for
writing this handy article on your experience with YCombinator

~~~
Bookmarkdotcom
You're very welcome, it was my pleasure.

